# My New ABC WeatherMaster Watch - Thanks to Cal.45!



## Catch22

I have just bought another ABC watch. I have a CORE which is superb and better than my PRG-80 that I parted with, but I wanted a cheap watch for biking as I really dont like the watchband compass of the Riseman.

Here it is! First impressions are good. It has spent all day following my CORE around and has given the same readings, even with a sudden weather change today. The baro reading was 1017hpa dropping to 1002hpa on both watches. Both now report alti as 139 which is spot on and makes me think that the Weathermaster must have baro/alti lock too. I will of course now read the manual to find out.


----------



## G-shock1968

Cool watch I like the yellow accents,Looks good.


----------



## Queen6

From Holger`s posts the Weather Master is an excellent ABC both accurate and versatile, with such a significant change in pressure the watch must have altimeter locks. The Weather Master out-performs even Casio`s most expensive ABC`s, realistically speaking there are three significant issues with the Casio Altimeter/Barometer set up, the actual sensor is as accurate as any other ABC on the market;

1. Barometer only displays relative air pressure, and not corrected/mean sea level (MSL), as the majority of weather stations report using this universal standard, calibrating the air pressure can therefore be problematic. The Protrek`s barometer is best left on the factory default, calibrating altitude only, unless you have a means to calibrate them accurately to the local relative air pressure. Most of the more advanced ABC`s calculate MSL and may display both relative & MSL air pressure.

2. The Altimeter has no lock or zero drift implementation, therefore if the weather changes and your physical altitude remains static, the watch interprets any barometric change as an ascent or decent in altitude and rapidly becomes inaccurate. As fluctuations in weather continuously occur, this explains the sporadic performance across the Protrek range.

3. Not all models in the range have thermal compensation, so any rapid change in temperature is going to result in some level of barometric & altitudinal drift, the newer B module 1300`s - 110`s & PRG-80`s are more stable, as they are thermally compensated. The key is to calibrate the watch on wrist and keep it on, as body heat will keep the watches temperature reasonably stable.

If altimeter performance is important to you, need to look at other ABC`s for solutions, until Casio decides to implement existing/new technologies. They may well never act, as they do not appear to be targeting the specific markets that require the additional accuracy. Casio looks more to be focusing the Protrek range as a general sports watches with a level of ABC functionality and marketing them to a much broader audience. Protrek`s are great watches and I have used them extensively, the focus has now changed, and resultantly they no longer offer the same levels of ABC accuracy as the competition, which is a great shame.

Suunto, Highgear, Weather Master, and now Timex with the new WS4 offer ABC`s with higher resolution altimeters that are far more accurate over a given period of time in comparison to Casio`s offerings, as the Protrek`s simply do not have the hardware & software to compete at the same level...

One of the most impressive facets of the Weather Master is that it offers Suunto accuracy with a high level of functionality at 25% - 30% of the price of the major players :think:

Q-6


----------



## Tristan17

nice watch! :-!


----------



## dsnye

Looks great! Where did you pick it up from?


----------



## Catch22

Thanks for the replies!

It's from www.proidee.co.uk and cost around £70 delivered within the UK.

It has a cheaper feel to it compared to any G-Shock or my CORE, but it's functionality seems great.

Time will tell.


----------



## cal..45

:-! congratulations to your weathermaster, i'm glad that i was helpful to make your purchase decision 

last night a friend and me made a nice little night-hike with more than 600 meters ascent/descent alltogether and of course i had my weathermaster with me as always when i'm outdoors. when we came back home the watch was only 10 meters off from the actual altitude where my friend lives, pretty impresssive, given the fact that airpressure droped rapidely during a bad weather front that came in last night. 


regards, holger


----------



## Catch22

Yes, thanks Holger.

I have read many of your posts along with Queen6's. Both of you give good advice.

I just wish that Casio made their pretty watches work correctly. They have so many nice watches to choose from, but from an ABC point of view they don't hold up to the hype.

I am due to loan this new watch to a work colleague next week who is taking part in the 3 peaks walk in the UK. No doubt he will come back with some results of how it performs.

Thanks again,

Catch22.


----------



## Catch22

Ok, this is a joke of a watch!! It is insainly stable and does have an alti lock built in. Left in the house it has remained at 140m even with an 8mb pressure increase. Cant say the same for the Riseman.

Out on a walk this morning with the dog in the local woods it matched the core. What I like better than the core is the presure shown to 2 decimal places. It makes it easier to see change in pressure and its great to check when in baro mode on an incline.

I am amazed how good this is for the money. Seriously consider buying one.

Catch22.


----------



## cal..45

|> ;-) I knew you would be impressed and be assured - more impressive things are to come, for instance: have you tried the cdt yet?


regards, holger


----------



## ecalzo

wow great.......:-!:-!


----------



## rcurras

Catch22 said:


> I have just bought another ABC watch. I have a CORE which is superb and better than my PRG-80 that I parted with, but I wanted a cheap watch for biking as I really dont like the watchband compass of the Riseman.
> 
> Here it is! First impressions are good. It has spent all day following my CORE around and has given the same readings, even with a sudden weather change today. The baro reading was 1017hpa dropping to 1002hpa on both watches. Both now report alti as 139 which is spot on and makes me think that the Weathermaster must have baro/alti lock too. I will of course now read the manual to find out.


who is the manufacturer of this beauty?...so far I haven't had the luck to find it, other than its sellers...

thanks...

rc.


----------



## Konrad

In the USA a watch sold as 'Dakota Weather Master V' may be what you are looking for. If you google this you will find different colors and versions[?]. Here is one link:

http://www.buydakotawatches.com/chosenwatch.aspx?ProdID=333

Konrad.



rcurras said:


> who is the manufacturer of this beauty?...so far I haven't had the luck to find it, other than its sellers...
> 
> thanks...
> 
> rc.


----------



## Beau8

Looks cool~congrats! ;-)


----------



## Akuji

Catch22, can you post more photos of the watch and its box please?


----------



## m4r10

Akuji said:


> Catch22, can you post more photos of the watch and its box please?


It arrived yesterday, so here are the photos from the unpacking.


































































































I read in a previous post that somebody was concerned about the water resistance of this watch. I am pleased to report that I took the plunge and left the watch for soaking for about 6 hours and it still tells the time!
Now remains to see how it fares against the Protrek 1500T that I own.


----------



## jnewell

Has anyone in the US ordered one of these? I can't find any domestic (i.e., US) vendor - looks like an overseas order? The Dakota "Weathermaster" appears to be a different watch.


----------



## Beau8

Looks fantastic~cheers! ;-)


----------



## Akuji

Thank you for the pictures. I'm considering ordering them now. One question: I don't see the user manual or any other documentation in the package. Is it available?


----------



## fstshrk

Hmm, $150?

I can get a brand new Core for $175 on the bay with the 9xx serial #.
Wondering if these are any cheaper on the bay.



Konrad said:


> In the USA a watch sold as 'Dakota Weather Master V' may be what you are looking for. If you google this you will find different colors and versions[?]. Here is one link:
> 
> http://www.buydakotawatches.com/chosenwatch.aspx?ProdID=333
> 
> Konrad.


----------



## m4r10

Akuji said:


> Thank you for the pictures. I'm considering ordering them now. One question: I don't see the user manual or any other documentation in the package. Is it available?


I forgot to put the manual back in the box, the unboxing was just a reconstruction of the real one a day before. It's coming with a manual, a very explicit one for that matter. 
After a few days I can say that the altitude drift is non-existent, unlike my Protrek 1500. The compass, temperature and the barometric pressure are almost the same in both watches, so I presume they are working both working fine.
You can download a scanned copy of the manual from the Pro-Idee site from here:
*http://tinyurl.com/yjerm9c*
In conclusion all I can say is that for less than a third of the price of the Protrek, the WeatherMaster is a very good buy!


----------



## Akuji

m4r10, two more questions about the watch:

- What is the material of the crystal? Is it mineral, or acrylic (plastic)?
- What can you tell me about the watch case? Does the case plastic look safe and durable?


----------



## m4r10

It’s all plastic all around except for the buckle. As for durability, it feels flimsier than the Protrek 1500, even Catch22 said above that it has a cheaper feel. My guess is that they had to cut some corners to be competitive on the ABC market, so most of the money went into funding the sensor and the external finish of the watch suffered a bit.
All in all, if you’re careful and don’t knock it very hard, you’ll be happy with it!


----------



## floridajoe

I did a little research on the Weathermaster VII is actually made by VTrek Sports and Leisure company. Does anyone have any information on this company or if the watch is well made?


----------



## jnewell

floridajoe said:


> I did a little research on the Weathermaster VII is actually made by VTrek Sports and Leisure company. Does anyone have any information on this company or if the watch is well made?


For clarity, I believe there are two different "Weathermaster" watches being discussed in this thread. One is the watch mentioned above, but it appears to be totally different from the watch featured in the early posts in this thread...


----------



## isometrus

This product CANYON Weathermaster VII CNS-SW7 is in on the european market







from holland manifacture http://www.canyon-tech.com/products/sports/watches/CNS-SW7#pr-switcher







.Thear moore pictures http://www.sklep-presto.pl/product-pol-11634-Zegarek-Canyon-Weather-Master-CNS-SW7.html
It is not the same?:-!


----------



## leaningtower

Cal..45 is this Canyon Weather Master the same model/module as your Reena Weather Master but with positive display? Your help will be much appreciated!


----------



## cal..45

dpkmrt said:


> Cal..45 is this Canyon Weather Master the same model/module as your Reena Weather Master but with positive display? Your help will be much appreciated!


yes, technically the same watch only without polarized foil and different colour scheme of the case.

cheers


----------



## leaningtower

cal..45 said:


> yes, technically the same watch only without polarized foil and different colour scheme of the case.
> 
> cheers


 Thanks! So now we have a positive display version and a negative version to choose from. Holger what is polarized foil?


----------



## cal..45

dpkmrt said:


> Holger what is polarized foil?


sorry, i should have wrote polarized foil without rotating by 90°. its the piece of film which makes a display positive or negative when you turn it by 90°. here is a thread, that explains it very well:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=129102

cheers


----------



## leaningtower

Thank you for all the help you provide us! Well, your negative display Weather Master looks very readable in your pics. If you were to choose from these two, the canyon and the reena version, which one would you pick up? They both cost around 70 euros now.


----------



## isometrus

dpkmrt said:


> Thank you for all the help you provide us! Well, your negative display Weather Master looks very readable in your pics. If you were to choose from these two, the canyon and the reena version, which one would you pick up? They both cost around 70 euros now.


I don`t can a choose o| The canyon with polarized foil :think:?The two maybe :-s


----------



## cal..45

dpkmrt said:


> Thank you for all the help you provide us! Well, your negative display Weather Master looks very readable in your pics. If you were to choose from these two, the canyon and the reena version, which one would you pick up? They both cost around 70 euros now.


i prefer negative displays on ABC's over positive. a negative display can be harder to read at times indoors, but ABC watches are meant to be outdoor watches and a good negative display (which the weathermaster undoubtly has) is in my opinion better for some reasons. it produces less glare in bright sunlight due to reduced reflection. they are better to read in darkness because only the digits light up (same with the timex WS4 btw, although it has a positive display). so i think if i have the choice, i'm gonna stick to the negative version, but it is really a matter of personal preference.

cheers


----------



## leaningtower

cal..45 said:


> i prefer negative displays on ABC's over positive. a negative display can be harder to read at times indoors, but ABC watches are meant to be outdoor watches and a good negative display (which the weathermaster undoubtly has) is in my opinion better for some reasons. it produces less glare in bright sunlight due to reduced reflection. they are better to read in darkness because only the digits light up (same with the timex WS4 btw, although it has a positive display). so i think if i have the choice, i'm gonna stick to the negative version, but it is really a matter of personal preference.
> 
> cheers


 Thanks. These 'cheapo' models are really a bang-for-the-buck. It would be so nice if someone made a watch with Weather Master,Suunto,Altis or Timex WS4 accuracy combined to Casio ruggedness and design beauty. Casio has enough money and technology to put at least a altimeter lock in their nice watches. I love my newly arrived Riseman, but the altimeter drifts like hell although the barograph is useful for weather trends. Why should there be a compromise in life? :think:


----------



## ecalzo

great watch... but too big for me...;-)


----------



## leaningtower

cal..45 said:


> i prefer negative displays on ABC's over positive. a negative display can be harder to read at times indoors, but ABC watches are meant to be outdoor watches and a good negative display (which the weathermaster undoubtly has) is in my opinion better for some reasons. it produces less glare in bright sunlight due to reduced reflection. they are better to read in darkness because only the digits light up (same with the timex WS4 btw, although it has a positive display). so i think if i have the choice, i'm gonna stick to the negative version, but it is really a matter of personal preference.
> 
> cheers


 Cal..45 I just pulled the trigger on the positive display Weather Master. Its the Canyon CNS-SW7 (thanks Isometrus!!). So as soon as it arrives I shall post pics and we can do comparisons between yours and mine. |>


----------



## cal..45

leaningtower said:


> Cal..45 I just pulled the trigger on the positive display Weather Master. Its the Canyon CNS-SW7 (thanks Isometrus!!). So as soon as it arrives I shall post pics and we can do comparisons between yours and mine. |>


I'm looking foward to that, great choice :-!

cheers


----------



## martonyx

Is it possible to put Nato G10 strap on Weather Master VII watch?
It seems and looks very nice! 

http://www.watchworx.co.uk/pages/lwb/puPop/G10-PVD1.htm
http://www.h3watches.org/en/Watch-S...Military-Strap-PVD-black-18-20-22mm::471.html


----------



## cal..45

yes a 18mm nato is possible, i just measured the lug width. however, it better be a thin strap (never have seen a nato g 10 in the flesh), because there is not much space between the case and the springbar.


cheers


----------



## martonyx

cal..45 said:


> yes a 18mm nato is possible, i just measured the lug width. however, it better be a thin strap (never have seen a nato g 10 in the flesh), because there is not much space between the case and the springbar.
> 
> cheers


Thank you for the answer!


----------



## martonyx

Here are pics from my new watch Canyon CNS-SW7 - WeatherMaster VII:
It seems to be same product as watch from www.proidee.co.uk





does anybody knows what is this in yellow round?


----------



## Akuji

martonyx said:


> does anybody knows what is this in yellow round?


These are the holes of air pressure sensor.


----------



## cal..45

martonyx said:


> does anybody knows what is this in yellow round?





Akuji said:


> These are the holes of air pressure sensor.


that is not correct. the yellow part is actually only a stylistic decive to add some colour, other than that it does not serve a specific purpose. the holes for the pressure sensor are placed on the bottom side of the watch.

cheers


----------



## martonyx

martonyx said:


> Here are pics from my new watch Canyon CNS-SW7 - WeatherMaster VII:
> It seems to be same product as watch from www.proidee.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> does anybody knows what is this in yellow round?


...it seems that something is wrong with my pictures from previous text
Is that pressure sensor?


----------



## cal..45

martonyx said:


> Is that pressure sensor?


yes that is it. the grooves make sure that air(pressure) can flow at least from one direction into one of the four holes.

cheers


----------



## redmed

I prefer negative displays on ABC's over positive displays besides it looks different makes the watch stand out. The Weathermaster is a great watch with all the features I need and more. I just wish someone would make a watch like this with a vibration alarm.
I see that there is a Weathermaster on Ebay Item#200488839486.


----------



## veleno

This seems the same watch: www.lacrossetechnology.fr/it/P-2384-220--0-D1--wtxg-66-nostri-prodotti-orologi-da-polso.html

La Crosse is a well known brand for weather stations.


----------



## saibog

Hi,
If possible, may I know ...

1) How does the automatic sea-level pressure comparison feature in the Weather Master (I've read the Weather Master's online manual) perform in comparison to a true altimeter lock (as found in Suunto Cores, etc)? The Weather Master does not have a (manual?) altimeter lock.
2) How is the battery performance in the Weather Master (does it like lasts for a year?).
3) Since there are some long-time users of the Weather Master in the forum here, how does the watch fair after a year or two of use (does the bezel become flimsy, loose battery door, etc?).

TQ in advance for prompt replies.

Regards,
Saibog.


----------



## m4r10

saibog said:


> Hi,
> If possible, may I know ...
> 
> 1) How does the automatic sea-level pressure comparison feature in the Weather Master (I've read the Weather Master's online manual) perform in comparison to a true altimeter lock (as found in Suunto Cores, etc)? The Weather Master does not have a (manual?) altimeter lock.
> 2) How is the battery performance in the Weather Master (does it like lasts for a year?).
> 3) Since there are some long-time users of the Weather Master in the forum here, how does the watch fair after a year or two of use (does the bezel become flimsy, loose battery door, etc?).
> 
> TQ in advance for prompt replies.
> 
> Regards,
> Saibog.


 1. The watch doesn't have a manual altimeter lock, but it is surprisingly accurate. Bear in mind that with ABC's with altimeter lock you'll only be able to get precise baro readings when the altitude doesn't change, if you lock the baro (like with Core), then the altimeter reading will be precise as long as the weather stays unchanged

2. Battery still going strong after one year, don't know however how much life it still has in it.

3. The watch is in a long rotation, so it still looks OK apart from the crystal (or the plastic to be more exact) which shows some faint swirls from cleaning. The battery hatch is still like new as I didn't changed the battery yet. You can judge by yourself the state of the watch from the pictures:


----------



## Armchair

Having read this thread a few weeks ago I have been on the look out for a WeatherMaster and was fortunate enough to stumble across one on ebay, second hand but never used. It arrived this morning and I've been playing with it since. Initial impressions were 'yikes, this thing is huge!' and that impression remains :-d I'm looking forward to fully testing the features and functions. Straight out the box the watch told me I was at 84 metres below sea level which was a little off, but I have now reset it and it seems to work fine e.g. downstairs in my house reads 2 metres lower than upstairs. The bezel rotates but is hard to grip. Temperature readings seem accurate enough indoors.

Anyway, onto the pics. These aren't as good as m4r10's above and sorry about the dust!:



For comparison, here it is next to a Mako. I measure it about 50mm diameter with pushers and 65mm lug-to-lug, allowing for the rubber strap that curves out beyond the lugs.





Now I have very girly wrists, little over 6 inches, so needless to say that this watch looks completely ridiculous on me :-d :



I will reset the altimeter at sea level over the next few weeks and then we're off to the Lake District over Easter, so there will be plenty of trig points against which to test the features.


----------



## m4r10

Enjoy your new watch and don't worry if it looks big on you, at least you know there's plenty of air getting to that sensor, which equals better readings!


----------



## andy__b

While looking about for another thread I raised I think I came across the original manufacturer of this watch:

HKTDC Hong Kong Watch and Clock Fair - Latitude Limited - Exporter, Manufacturer from Hong Kong

Clicking on the model itself, it looks as though it comes in Black and Yellow/Black/Black and White colour combinations too.

Here's their home site, but for some reason you need to register to look at models in detail:
$title$

Looks to be a better all round watch than the DT630 I have bought (still waiting for it though).


----------



## saibog

Hi. I just received my WeatherMaster VII watch about a week ago. Brought it from eBay, unused for about USD110 (including shipping). Out of the box, the normally found "Reena" wordings on the watch is now replaced with the actual manufacturer's name "Vtrek". Wanted the watch since many commented in this forum how stable the watch is for the reasonable price tag, and I found it incredibly so.

My house is situated on top of a small hill at the edge of a forest reserve, surrounded by miles of hills and valleys. I measured the height of the hill via the watch's altimeter (relative altitude from base of hill to top or vice versa) once or twice per day for about a week. Be it from ascending/descending via riding a motorcycle, or from an open windowed or enclosed air-conditioned car (windows closed during ascent/descent), be it in a sunny weather or during a rainy day or during a windy night, the readings are insanely consistent:64-65m, varying only by 1m time after time. And throughout that week, I only calibrated the watch only about 3 times in spite of travelling to the city an hour's drive away multiple times with changing weather. Unbelievable.

I also like the LOUD chime feature which beeps at every hour (which you could turn off). Also like the friendly user interface (but you still need to go through the manual first). Though I sometimes find the watch a bit too loose or too tight when worn since my wrist size is between two notches of the watch's strap.

I am currently in the tropics, but will be travelling abroad to the desert soon. Hopefully will be able to test the watch there in extreme conditions, be it in the hot dusty city streets then directly going into an air-conditioned building, in the open windy desert (quite normal for temperatures there to reach above 50C daytime and below 20C nighttime), on top of high rocky hills, or in cool shady desert caves where the wind pressure varies considerably. ;-)


----------



## Armchair

You can now pick up a WeatherMaster (branded Pyle) on Amazon for £33. Bargain!

Weather Master VII w/ Weather Forecast, Altimeter, Barometer, Digital Compass, Thermometer-PSWWM80: Amazon.co.uk: Sports & Leisure


----------



## GTR83

I am going to put a reply here just to put the thread in my subscription list (aka bookmarked). Next year my team will be doing a lot of field work and from the comments here, I think this will make an excellent survey gear. Like always, we can count on Holger's expertise when it comes to ABCs. Thanks also go to *Armchair* for posting that bargain link!


----------



## saibog

Yep. Forgot about the posts here. Having my WeatherMaster, daily use, in and out of swimming pools several times, had it scraped and bumped from desert rocky cliffs to tropical greasy garages, knocked here and there during martial arts practice, exposed to nearly daily big temperature differences (16C-32C and sometimes 19C-53C), even HAD WATER several times in the watch due to having it in 90-100kmh water jets, but I then popped of the battery, let the watch dry for a couple of hours, and walla! The watch is usable again with all functions still working nicely. But the engravings "MODE", "LIGHT" and "SENSOR" are almost gone and the glass (plastic) face is full of scratches though.

Still, just loved it. Currently is the only "cheap" watch which could survive me. My other watches only lasted at most 2 months.:-d


----------



## khtsui

sorry for silly question, does the weather master has alarm function? As I can't find it from its specification.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## cal..45

Yes it does, and a pretty decent (loud) and long one (30 seconds) too.


cheers


----------



## ferrarista

I'm impressed to see how accurate it is for the price.

I'm actually thinking of buying this one.










same sensor as the weathermaster, but has some other ski functions included.


----------



## Juanderful

Catch22 said:


> I have just bought another ABC watch. I have a CORE which is superb and better than my PRG-80 that I parted with, but I wanted a cheap watch for biking as I really dont like the watchband compass of the Riseman.
> 
> Here it is! First impressions are good. It has spent all day following my CORE around and has given the same readings, even with a sudden weather change today. The baro reading was 1017hpa dropping to 1002hpa on both watches. Both now report alti as 139 which is spot on and makes me think that the Weathermaster must have baro/alti lock too. I will of course now read the manual to find out.


Looks absolutely brilliant! Makes me want to get one too. My Casio's getting kind of rickety.


----------



## khtsui

Thank for everyone advice, especially Cal.45

I just bought 2 PYLE weather master at US amazon on last Wed and delivered to me on last Saturday morning. One for me and one for my brother. So the average delivery cost is lower 

I am extremely satisfied with this Christmas gift.

Although the price go up a little bit to US50.4, still a very good bargain.

At first, I am afraid how to use it as it is my first ABC watch. After reading the manual, all my question is gone. The manual is clear and adequate.

Also if I increase the contrast of the watch, the number is clear enough in indoor, a different view as compared to Amazon comment.

Just one thing, I am a careless person and would try to protect the (glass or plastic ?) surface of the watch from scratching accidentally.


----------



## FireMedic1343

khtsui said:


> Thank for everyone advice, especially Cal.45
> 
> I just bought 2 PYLE weather master at US amazon on last Wed and delivered to me on last Saturday morning. One for me and one for my brother. So the average delivery cost is lower
> 
> I am extremely satisfied with this Christmas gift.
> 
> Although the price go up a little bit to US50.4, still a very good bargain.
> 
> At first, I am afraid how to use it as it is my first ABC watch. After reading the manual, all my question is gone. The manual is clear and adequate.
> 
> Also if I increase the contrast of the watch, the number is clear enough in indoor, a different view as compared to Amazon comment.
> 
> Just one thing, I am a careless person and would try to protect the (glass or plastic ?) surface of the watch from scratching accidentally.


If you can't find a cut screen protector, you could always cut one yourself. If I get this watch, I might use an extra wet screen protector that I never used on my Evo 4G.

How's the watch treating you?


----------



## Espkh4

i just picked up this watch after reading the posts on this thread, how do i change the display from metric to imperial settings?

thanks!


----------



## cal..45

Keep the upper right button pressed for three seconds and you will switch alti/baro (depending what mode you're in), do it again and you will switch temperature. 


cheers


----------



## CHD Dad

How is the water resistance on the Pyle/Weathermaster watches? I read several complaints on Amazon about the Lacrosse and some of the other models about almost total lack of water resistance. I believe somebody said they washed dishes and water got in! I do a fair amount of camping next to water sources (beaches, lakes) so my watches are always getting wet. We also have a pool and I tend to wear my watch then. It wouldnt be anything like snorkeling but it would be swimming in salt, fresh and chlorinated water quite a bit. I tend to wear my watches 24/7 so having to take it off if getting wet is a non-option.

For reference my current daily wear, especially when camping is a simple Casio SGW300. Simple, clean face, long battery and good water resistance.


----------



## reapur

So I can't tell from those links a lot of them are dead in my browser or don't show the watch.
Has anyone found a place to buy the watch in the OP with the negative display in the USA?
cheers


----------



## Mudman001

I read this thread over and over. I went to Amazon US website and they only had one listed and it was listed as used in like new condition. The price was 40.00 usd shipped to my door for free. I figured I had nothing to lose. So I ordered it and it arrived in 3days. It was packed in the original box and had the manual. After carefully examining the watch it only had a faint swirly mark on the crystal. After useing a small bit of brasso on a soft rag that was a non issue. I set the time and put it on my wrist. Now keep in mindI a huge Protrek and Suunto man myself. The build quality is a bit light weight but my god it has functioned flawlessly. And the berometer is definitely accurate. Yesterday it showed the cloud with rain yet it was still rather sunny out. Within an hour it clouded over and has been raining ever since. I hate to say it but the Berometer on my Brand new PRG550-1A Protrek only showed a very slight downward turn on the trend graph of the berometer function. Ill take a couple photos of it Weather Master to post here in a few mins. Love mine. I just wish they were more widely available here in the US for more people to enjoy.


----------



## Mudman001

Ok guys here you go. This is the one I bought from Amazon used for 40.00. Im very very happy with this watch for the price. Goodluck to anybody on a search for one.


----------



## Mudman001

I have been reading up in the manual. Did anyone here realize this compass on the Weather Master has a bearing lock and it also has another function called backward bearing. Very cool wsy to find your way back to your camp at the end of the day. The functions on such a cheap watch are batting up there with the bigboys like the Core. Im very impressed. Why are these so hard to find??? They could make big bucks if they would make them available easier to everyone. I don't understand why you can easily get them in the UK but in the US your lucky if you find one on ebay or like me find a used one on Amazon.


----------



## cal..45

@ mudman001,

congratulations to your el-cheapo ABC watch, it's an impressive device for the money isn't it ;-)

The module inside the WM7 is also found in several other brandnames, one of them is this:

Amazon.com: Tech4o Data Center II Multi Function Outdoor Tool: Sports & Outdoors

That little handheld weatherstation goes any place with me and is usually tight to my EDC backpack. It has the exact same functions as the WM7 but gives you the advantage to wear whatever watch you like and is more handy for navigation. It also has a pretty good protection for the glass (about 3mm recessed) and the postive high-contrast display is nagatively illuminated (only the digits light up).

another brand with the module:

Amazon.com: Pyle Sports Ski Master V Professional Ski Watch: Sports & Outdoors

cheers


----------



## Mudman001

Yes. Im very impressed. Do you still wear yours? I was curious cause I haven't seen anything you have posted recently about wearing yours anymore. If so is it stilk holding up well over time?


----------



## cal..45

My WM7 looks like crap and I have fairly beaten the **** out of it, but it holds up very well. Right now I seldom wear it, but same goes for my other ABC's. As wrote, the Data Center II is now my prefered choice of ABC instrument and I usully have it with me any day. That allows me to wear more of my Seiko5's and my H3 Sottomarino which get the most wristtime at the moment.


cheers


----------



## Armchair

Here's my Weathermaster in action in Switzerland last week. The altimeter accuracy is excellent.


----------



## cal..45

:-! Great action shot, beautiful panorama 


cheers


----------



## hiker

Armchair said:


> Here's my Weathermaster in action in Switzerland last week. The altimeter accuracy is excellent.


this wm7 has such good module that some company like suunto or casio must make watches on that module,making them more durable and sturdy.brunton also now uses this module in one of their hand held altimeters.also I have observed one thing.since few months the availability of this watch is not that easy...I wonder why the company does not make more watches as whoever uses them gets impressed.


----------



## saibog

Hi All. At long last, after going snorkelling with it in the sea multiple times far deeper than it's intended water-resistant depth (not to mention submersing with it in swimming pools), after rafting with it in turbulent Level 5 white water rapids, after exposing it to temperatures -5C and bumps during my mountain climbs and 33C at beaches (and up to 55C in the deserts), after travelling with it in 2 continents, after knocking at it in martial arts classes sometimes with wooden staves, and after daily wear in and out of rain on my motorbike for more than 2 years, the watch at last broke. It's yellow plastic broke off and I could no longer select the compass function. I've "abused" the watch far surpassing it's advertised operational limit for multiple times, and it had withstood the thrashings, over and over. What an experience. The best watch I had so far and currently survived me the longest. What a happy experience. A big thanks to you, CAL..45 

Time to find a new ABC watch


----------



## Chrisek

Yeah, cal.45 is awesome. :thumbup:

sent with aloha


----------



## hiker

i also have wm7 and i am thinking to buy its latest model weather master 8...wonder if weather master 8 is as sturdy and accurate as wm7?what I noticed in weather master 8 is that it does not have battery hatch,but battery change needs that we unscrew 8 small screws ...


----------



## cal..45

I had the WM8 for one day and then returned it. I didn't know about the eight (tiny) screws back then (it was two years or so ago and pics of the caseback were not available) but if I had known, I certainly wouldn't have it purchased in the first place, since this defeats entirely my idea of a user friendly watch with easy to change battery. Anyway besides that, the LCD was horrible to read on my watch, it was just like the contrast never seemed to be right (either too low for a hard to read screen or too high with heavy ghosting in the background). As much as Iike and appreciate the WM7 for what it is, I simply can't recommend the WM8 to anyone. I just hope, if there ever should be a WM9, the company adresses to those problems and make a better WM7. 


cheers


----------



## Armchair

cal..45 said:


> I had the WM8 for one day and then returned it. I didn't know about the eight (tiny) screws back then (it was two years or so ago and pics of the caseback were not available) but if I had known, I certainly wouldn't have it purchased in the first place, since this defeats entirely my idea of a user friendly watch with easy to change battery. Anyway besides that, the LCD was horrible to read on my watch, it was just like the contrast never seemed to be right (either too low for a hard to read screen or too high with heavy ghosting in the background). As much as Iike and appreciate the WM7 for what it is, I simply can't recommend the WM8 to anyone. I just hope, if there ever should be a WM9, the company adresses to those problems and make a better WM7.
> 
> cheers


Sorry to hear about the quality issues because the WM8 certainly looks good.


----------



## hiker

well...wm8 may have difficult battery change but its still not bad for price i think


----------



## hiker

so .i would have bought wm8 without question (as I love my wm7 as a very precise barometer even when I am not wearing it) but the 8 screws made me confused.to buy it or not..price is ok ,a bit higher than wm7 but I had bad experience with screw backs,my two casio prt 40,s had their screw plates stripped even with gentle use,so watch though functionally ok became useless.
still I may get one,who knows.price is tempting.also maybe with this screw back the water resistance would be better than wm7.....also I wonder why they don't make positive versions of weather master?there are positive versions here and there but very rare.another version of weather master I saw somewhere,it is not labeled weathermster but is close to it functionally....i did some search and found it on net................










Pyle PSWWM82BK


----------



## saibog

that is one gorgeous watch, hiker... looks tough too...


----------



## Sedi

Pyle make some decent looking ABC-watches - I like this one:
Amazon.com: Pyle Sports PSKIW25BL Ski Master V Professional Ski Watch w/ Max. 20 Ski Logbook, Weather Forecast, Altimeter, Barometer, Digital Compass,Thermometer (Blue Color): Sports & Outdoors
Seems to have the same module as the WM7.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## cal..45

A truly great alternative to an ABC watch is my Canyon CNS-DC3:



It houses the same great module as the WM7 but offers a few advantages:

- a positive display which is very crisp and easy to read even in low light
- compass bearing is much easier with a handheld instrument
- the crystal is deeply recessed (about 3mm) due to the compass bezel
- the light button sits in an economical spot. 
- one can chose what watch to wear, no need for an ABC watch at all with this piece.

The Canyon goes nearly every place with me, usually attached onto my EDC backpack or directly to one of my trousers loops. One thing I especially like about it is that the illumination is negative. This not only looks much better, it also greatly helps to maintain your night vision during navigation in darkness. It is also helpful that the compass bearing lasts one minute and the backlight stays on as long as you keep the light button pressed. Both (light and comapss) are usable at the same time without freezing the screen btw.



For those in the US, the same device is available from Tech4o called "Data Center", you might want to check it out:

Data Center II - Digital Compass | Tech4o

cheers


----------



## greg1491

Thanks for the link to the tech4o Cal. I didnt know that device existed. What kind of performance are you getting out of the 2032 battery in the Canyon?


----------



## hiker

Sedi said:


> Pyle make some decent looking ABC-watches - I like this one:
> Amazon.com: Pyle Sports PSKIW25BL Ski Master V Professional Ski Watch w/ Max. 20 Ski Logbook, Weather Forecast, Altimeter, Barometer, Digital Compass,Thermometer (Blue Color): Sports & Outdoors
> Seems to have the same module as the WM7.
> 
> cheers, Sedi


yes I have used this watch ..its called ski master.it has same module as wm7 but slight differences do exist.one thing I disliked was that strap is built into the body of the watch,or you can say it is continuous.so you cant change he strap...on positive side this ski master has battery hatch in back,so battery is user replaceable....anyway due to these watche,s 0.1 mb barometer resolution they have advantage over both suunto and casio if you are looking for minor barometric drifts.they are over all pretty accurate and thermo compensated too.specially the wm module is very good. I so much wish that casio could somehow make a tough durable watch using weather master,s module.


----------



## hiker

cal..45 said:


> A truly great alternative to an ABC watch is my Canyon CNS-DC3:
> 
> It houses the same great module as the WM7 but offers a few advantages:
> 
> - a positive display which is very crisp and easy to read even in low light
> - compass bearing is much easier with a handheld instrument
> - the crystal is deeply recessed (about 3mm) due to the compass bezel
> - the light button sits in an economical spot.
> - one can chose what watch to wear, no need for an ABC watch at all with this piece.
> 
> The Canyon goes nearly every place with me, usually attached onto my EDC backpack or directly to one of my trousers loops. One thing I especially like about it is that the illumination is negative. This not only looks much better, it also greatly helps to maintain your night vision during navigation in darkness. It is also helpful that the compass bearing lasts one minute and the backlight stays on as long as you keep the light button pressed. Both (light and comapss) are usable at the same time without freezing the screen btw.
> 
> For those in the US, the same device is available from Tech4o called "Data Center", you might want to check it out:
> 
> Data Center II - Digital Compass | Tech4o
> 
> cheers


*brunton nomad g3 pro *also uses same module...and as I have used brunton adc pro I am a fan of bruntons accuracy.but I have not checked this nomad g3 myself though ..check this out... Nomad G3 Pro | Brunton


----------



## cal..45

greg1491 said:


> Thanks for the link to the tech4o Cal. I didnt know that device existed. What kind of performance are you getting out of the 2032 battery in the Canyon?


Hi Greg,

out of routine I change the battery once per year, usually at the beginning of january. It isn't necessary actually, the batt doesn't show any weakness by the end of the year but I do it anyway. I remember though, that the first batt on my weathermaster WM7 lastet about three years. By the time I changed it then, all functions were still running normally, just the backlight got very dim while pressing the light button. Hope that helps.

@ Hiker,

thanks for the link. Good to know that the WM 7 module makes it into several brands, that tells alot about its popularity and reliability.

cheers


----------



## Jokke1805

Helle i Would like to buy the weather Master VII or weather Master X but i can't find it anywhere Can anybody help?


----------



## Rocat

o you want new or used? New, Try here. Home Audio | Car Audio | DJ Speakers | Pyle Audio


Jokke1805 said:


> Helle i Would like to buy the weather Master VII or weather Master X but i can't find it anywhere Can anybody help?


Never mind I just checked after posting the link, I do not see the VII listed anymore. Yon can check ebay for the PSWWM80 (WeatherMaster VII).


----------



## TheMac

Queen6 said:


> 1. Barometer only displays relative air pressure, and not corrected/mean sea level (MSL), as the majority of weather stations report using this universal standard, calibrating the air pressure can therefore be problematic. The Protrek`s barometer is best left on the factory default, calibrating altitude only, unless you have a means to calibrate them accurately to the local relative air pressure. Most of the more advanced ABC`s calculate MSL and may display both relative & MSL air pressure.


Can you recommend me some watches out there that can calculate MSL?


----------



## cal..45

Nearly any ABC brand but Casio.


cheers


----------



## Rocat

cal..45 said:


> Nearly any ABC brand but Casio.
> 
> cheers


----------



## isometrus

New *Weather Master Heart Rate,Stainles steel and Positive display.What you think guys? *https://www.worldshop.eu/product/Weather-Master-Heart-Rate-Outdoor-Sport-Uhr/1742793?1


----------



## hiker

main benefit of weathermaster is its accurate sensors at low price.the above steel wether master is 159.00 € !
at this price you can get a suunto core.

if looks dont matter that much to you and you want a very accurate sensor watch for around 50$ than get lacrosse xg55 watch..it has same weather master module and it has been tested personally by me to be as accurate as suunto or any other expensive watch in market....and its weather forecast symbols are so accurate!the best abc watch for its price!
wish casio would make it solar and 100 meter water resist!it would be my ideal watch.


----------



## isometrus

Nice low price Wheathermaster module swiss sensor chinese watch,brand SUNROAD find in web.30 euro whith g-shock look and 50 euro whith suunto look.https://www.google.gr/search?q=sunr...v&sa=X&ei=goMyVI2AL8j5ywO4sYCABg&ved=0CEMQ7Ak


----------



## spudslatte

Does anyone have any experience with the watch shown directly above (the one with the smooth silver bezel)? Thank you for your response


----------



## Rocat

My guess would be no.


----------

